# WC tipping competition



## Faz (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought we could have a little bit of fun with our WC predictions, so I came up with the idea of a contest. Everyone gives their predictions, and the person with the most number right wins.

Rules:

1. You may only tip 1 person for each event. The only events you can tip for are those that are in the list:

2. It is recommended that you tip for every event
3. 1 point is awarded for each correct guess
4. Tips close as soon as the WC starts (16:00, Friday October 9th, in Germany) 
5. Please make sure that the person you tip is competing.
http://www.speedcubing.com/events/wc2009/competitors.html
6. You can edit your tips up to the starting time of WC.
7. These tips apply to finals only.


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2: Rowe Hessler 
3x3: Harris Chan 
4x4: Syuhei Omura
5x5: Erik Akkersdijk (Close one)
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Michal Halczuk (He’s been practicing)
OH: Yumu Tabuchi
BLD: Timothy Sun
Magic: Oskar Asbrink
Sq1: Dan Cohen
Megaminx: Simon Westlund 
Pyraminx: Yuhei Oka
FMC: Arnaud van Galen 
4BLD: Chris Hardwick
5BLD: Chris Hardwick
Multi: Ryosuke Mondo
Clock: Koen Wermer
MM: Mate Horvath


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2: Rowe Hessler
3x3: Andrew Kang
4x4: Erik Akkersdjik
5x5: Dan Cohen 
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Dan Cohen
OH: Rama Temmink
BLD: Haiyan Zhuang
Magic: Oskar Asbrink
Sq1: Dan Cohen
Megaminx: Erik Akkersdjik
Pyraminx: Yohei Oka
FMC: Gael Dusser
4BLD: Chris Hardwick
5BLD: Chris Hardwick
Multi: Mike Hughey
Clock: Dan Cohen
MM: Oliver Perge


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2: Rowe Hessler
3x3: Yumu Tabuchi
4x4: Syuhei Omura
5x5: Dan Cohen 
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Dan Cohen
OH: Rama Temmink 
BLD: Haiyan Zhuang
Magic: Oskar Asbrink
Sq1: Dan Cohen
Megaminx: Takumi Yoshida 
Pyraminx: Yohei Oka
FMC: Arnaud van Galen
4BLD: Chris Hardwick
5BLD: Chris Hardwick
Multi: Tim Habermaas
Clock: Dan Cohen(thares no one eles that i know thats good)
MM: Máté Horváth


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 5, 2009)

Why only the 12 events? That's stupid.

Also tips is clearly some sort of Australian term, no American/British use I know of comes close to applying in this situation.


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2009)

David: Hmm, ok tipping must be an Aussie term.

Hmm, maybe I'll just get rid of a few more events, it's too difficult updating them all.

EDIT: Nah, I'll just stick with 12, I don't really want to update too much.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2: Rowe! 
3x3: Tomasz Zolnowski 
4x4: Erik Akkersdijk
5x5: Erik Akkersdijk
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Michal Halczuk
OH: Ryan!
BLD: Eric!
Feet: Tim Sun
Magic: Oliver Perge
Sq1: Dan Cohen
Megaminx: Erik Akkersdijk 
Pyraminx: Yohei Oka
Fewest Moves: Guus Razoux Schultz
4x4 BLD: Chris Hardwick
5x5 BLD: Chris Hardwick
Clock: Koen Wermer
Master Magic: Milán Baticz
MultiBLD: Tim Habermaas


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2009)

Yay for the 2 Australians competing. Obviously, they will win every event, but just in case they don't, here's my tips.

*2x2:*
Rowe Hessler
*3x3:*
Tomasz Zolnowski (Harris then Yu for 2nd and 3rd)
*4x4:*
Erik Akkersdijk
*5x5:*
Dan Cohen
*6x6:*
Dan Cohen
*7x7:*
Dan Cohen
*OH:*
Rama Temmink
*BLD:*
Rama Temmink
*Magic:*
Oskar Asbrink
*Square 1: *
Dan Cohen
*Megaminx: *
Erik Akkesdijk
*Pyraminx:*
Yohei Oka


----------



## Kian (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2: Rowe Hessler
3x3: Tomasz Zolnowski
4x4: Erik Akkersdijk
5x5: Dan Cohen
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Michal Halczuk
OH: Rama Temmink
BLD: Haiyan Zhuang
Magic: Oskar Asbrink
Sq1: Piotr Michal Padlewski
Megaminx: Erik Akkersdijk
Pyraminx: Yohei Oka
FMC: Guus Razoux Schultz
4BLD: Chris Hardwick
5BLD: Chris Hardwick
Multi: Tim Habermaas
Clock: Koem Wermer
MM: Milan Baticz


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2009)

Anthony said:


> 2x2: Rowe Hessler
> 3x3: Tomasz Zolnowski
> 4x4: Han-Cyun Chen
> 5x5: Erik Akkersdijk
> ...



Sorry for double post, but some of those people aren't competing.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 5, 2009)

Only one's I can think of right now that I know for SURE.

3x3: Erik Akkersdijk
4x4: Erik Akkersdijk

Those who didn't pick Erik for 4x4 I am totally ashamed of you....


----------



## oskarasbrink (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2: Rowe
3x3: Tomasz
4x4: Han-Cyun Chen
5x5: Erik
6x6: Dan 
7x7: Dan
OH: Rama
bld: Haiyan Zhuang
magic: ME! no , Marcin 
sq-1: hmmm , dan?
Megaminx: Erik EDIT: no , Simon will get a sub-40 average  (he's been practicing 23 hours a day)
pyra: Yohei Oka
multi: Ryosuke Mondo
fmc: Gunnar yay
5bld: Chris Hardwick
4bld: Chris Hardwick
Feet: Erik
360: hmmm ....


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2: Rowe Hessler
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> *BLD:*
> Rama Temmink



LMAO


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 5, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> David: Hmm, ok tipping must be an Aussie term.
> 
> Hmm, maybe I'll just get rid of a few more events, it's too difficult updating them all.
> 
> EDIT: Nah, I'll just stick with 12, I don't really want to update too much.



I'll help you update it then. But seriously only 12 events is stupid.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > *BLD:*
> ...



Word on the street is that he's averaging sub 50 at bld, one handed.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 5, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > *BLD:*
> ...



I laughed as well.
Also, i noticed that ZB FTW said something about yu being second?



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Tomasz Zolnowski (Harris then Yu for 2nd and 3rd)





Errr.... is he going to be there? 0:
I thought cubing changed priorities, or am i missing something?


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2009)

Fine then

ATTENTION, WONER WANTS TO ADD FMC, 4BLD, 5BLD, CLOCK, MASTER MAGIC, MULTIBLD

Please tip for them.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Also, i noticed that ZB FTW said something about yu being second?
> 
> Errr.... is he going to be there? 0:
> I thought cubing changed priorities, or am i missing something?



Nah. Yu's not going to be there. He traded cubing for Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...


Name copy and paste fail. And Yu was on the rego site. Wish I could change my tip. I know he's good, but, can he even BLD?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Fine then
> 
> ATTENTION, WONER WANTS TO ADD FMC, 4BLD, 5BLD, CLOCK, MASTER MAGIC
> 
> Please tip for them.



Multi!


----------



## pappas (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2: Rowe Hessler 
3x3: Tomasz Zolnowski 
4x4: Syuhei Omura
5x5: Dan Cohen
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Dan Cohen
OH: Yumu Tabuchi
BLD: Haiyan Zhuang
Magic: Oskar Asbrink
Sq1: Dan Cohen
Megaminx: Erik Akkersdijk 
Pyraminx: Yohei Oka


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yu isn't going.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 5, 2009)

*2x2:* Rowe Hessler
*3x3:* Erik Akkersdijk
*4x4:* Syuhei Omura
*5x5:* Dan Cohen
*6x6:* Dan Cohen
*7x7:* Michal Halczuk
*BLD:* Rafal Guzewich
*OH:* Yumu Tabuchi
*Feet:* Piotr Frankowski
*Magic:* Oskar Åsbrink (because I really want him to win  )
*Master Magic:* Máté Horváth (don't know anything about who's the best in this event ATM, so I chose him  )
*Sq-1:* Dan Cohen
*Mega:* Kamil Zielinski
*Pyra:* Yohei Oka
*FMC:* Gunnar Krig (Sweden FTW!)
*4x4 BLD:* Rafal Guzewich
*5x5 BLD:* Rafal Guzewich
*Clock:* Oliver Perge
*Multi BLD:* Tim Habermaas


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Yu isn't going.



Why is he registered?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 5, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Yu isn't going.
> ...



As a safety net in case he became interested again after Japan Open.


----------



## pappas (Oct 5, 2009)

Rowe seems to be a big favourite for 2x2.


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2009)

ATTENTION ALL!
I DECIDED TO DO AWAY WITH THE TALLY, I MIGHT PUT SOME STUFF UP LATER, BUT IT'S TOO HARD TO UPDATE THE TALLY.

VOTE FOR EVERY SINGLE EVENT, AS WONER TOLD ME TO CHANGE IT SO THAT YOU COULD VOTE FOR ALL EVENTS. PLEASE KEEP IT ALL IN 1 POST, AND AFTER WC IS OVER, I WILL TALLY THEM UP, AND ANNOUNCE THE WINNER. YOU MAY EDIT YOUR TIPS UP TO THE STARTING DATE OF WC.


----------



## Ron (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2: Edouard Chambon
3x3: Yumu Tabuchi 
4x4: Syuhei Omura
5x5: Erik Akkersdijk
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Michal Halczuk
OH: Piti Pichedpan
BLD: Rafal Guzewicz, Ville and Haiyan are not competing :-(
Magic: Marcin Jakubowski
Sq1: Dan Cohen
Megaminx: Kamil Zielinski
Pyraminx: Yohei Oka
Fewest Moves: Tim Reynolds
4x4 BLD: Chris Hardwick
5x5 BLD: István Kocza
Clock: Ernesto Fernández Regueira
Master Magic: Máté Horváth
MultiBLD: Alberto Bosia
scrambling: Karolina Wiacek


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2009)

Ron said:


> Haiyan is not competing :-(


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 5, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Ron said:
> 
> 
> > Haiyan is not competing :-(



Whyyyy?
D:
Such a shame.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2009)

Ron said:


> scrambling: Karolina Wiacek


Wuh?


----------



## Erik (Oct 5, 2009)

Erik

*2x2* Rowe Hessler
*3x3* Tomasz Zolnowski
*4x4* Syuhei Omura
*5x5* Dan Cohen
*BLD* Ville Seppänen
*OH* Yumu Tabuchi (since Rama said to me he'll chicken out)
*FMC* Arnaud van Galen (I believe in you!)
*feet* Piotr Frankowski
*Megaminx* Kamil Zielinski
*Pyraminx* Yohei Oka (sorry Polish people  )
*Sq-1* Piotr Michal Padlewski (sorry Dan)
*Clock* Oliver Perge
*6x6* Michal Halczuk (?)
*7x7* Dan "the man" Cohen
*Magic* Olivér Perge
*Master Magic* Máté Horváth
*4x4 BLD* Kai Jiptner (one always has to take some risks in a tip thread)
*5x5 BLD* Good 'ol Chris Harwick
*Multi BLD* Dennis Strehlau

*Mosaic* my gf 
*360* Dániel Fodor
*Touch Cube* Clement Gallet (sounds like something for him )


----------



## Jason (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2: Edouard Chambon
3x3: Tomasz Zolnowski
4x4: Erik Akkersdijk
5x5: Erik Akkersdijk
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Dan Cohen
3x3 OH: Yumu Tabuchi
3x3 BLD: Rafal Guzewicz
4x4 BLD: Chris Hardwick
5x5 BLD: Chris Hardwick
3x3 MultiBLD: Kai Jiptner
3x3 with feet: Anssi Vanhala
3x3 fewest moves: Guus Razoux Schultz
square-1: Piotr Michal Padlewski
Pyraminx: Yohei Oka
Megaminx: Erik Akkersdijk
Magic: Bálint Bodor
MasterMagic: Milán Baticz
Clock: Ernesto Fernández Regueira


----------



## joey (Oct 5, 2009)

Everything: Joey Gouly


----------



## Escher (Oct 5, 2009)

Everything: Joey Gouly


----------



## joey (Oct 5, 2009)

I also want to point out, that Ville Seppänen is not coming.


----------



## Forte (Oct 5, 2009)

Everything: Joey Gouly

EDIT: Bob Burton event: Stefan Pochmann


----------



## blade740 (Oct 5, 2009)

that means joey's chances are much higher.


----------



## shelley (Oct 5, 2009)

Forte said:


> Bob Burton event: Stefan Pochmann



Wrong competition.


----------



## gasmus (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2: Rowe Hessler
rest: Joey Gouly


----------



## Carrot (Oct 5, 2009)

FMC: Kai Jiptner
rest: Joey Gouly


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2009)

Damnit Joey.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 5, 2009)

gasmus said:


> 2x2: Rowe Hessler
> rest: Joey Gouly


This.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 5, 2009)

3x3: Graham Parker


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 5, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> 3x3: Graham Parker



lol, see you in 2035 for the results.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 5, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Also tips is clearly some sort of Australian term, no American/British use I know of comes close to applying in this situation.



Picks? When I first saw the thread, I thought it was about paying an obscene amount of money for people who are doing what they would be doing anyway, and then I thought, "Europeans will lose big time!"


----------



## Jai (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2: Rowe Hessler
3x3: Harris Chan
4x4: Syuhei Omura
5x5: Dan Cohen
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Dan Cohen
BLD: Tim Sun
OH: Yumu Tabuchi
Magic: Oskar Åsbrink
Master Magic: Máté Horváth
Sq-1: Dan Cohen
Minx: Takumi Yoshida
Pyra: Oscar Roth Andersen
FMC: Arnaud Van Galen 
4x4 BLD: Chris Hardwick
5x5 BLD: Chris Hardwick
Clock: Oliver Perge
Multi BLD: Tim Habermaas
Feet: Tim Sun


----------



## anderson26 (Oct 5, 2009)

Assuming Yu Nakajima doesn't come...

2x2: Rowe Hessler
3x3: Erik Akkersdijk
4x4: Syuhei Omura
5x5: Erik Akkersdijk
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Michal Halczuk
BLD: Eric Limeback
OH: Yumu Tabuchi
Magic: Oskar Åsbrink
Master Magic: Máté Horváth
Sq-1: Piotr Michal Padlewski
Megaminx: Erik Akkersdijk
Pyraminx: Yohei Oka
FMC: Arnaud Van Galen
4x4 BLD: Chris Hardwick
5x5 BLD: Chris Hardwick
Clock: Oliver Perge
Multi BLD: Kai Jiptner
__________________


----------



## CalNgyuen (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2: me
3x3: me 
4x4: me
5x5: me
6x6 me
7x7: me
jk


----------



## Rune (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2: Rowe Hessler
3x3: Tomasz Zolnowski
4x4: Erik Akkersdijk
5x5: Dan Cohen
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Dan Cohen
BLD: Rafal Guzewicz
OH: Yumu Tabuchi
Magic: Olivér Perge
Master Magic: Máté Horváth
Sq-1: Dan Cohen
Megaminx: Erik Akkersdijk
Pyraminx:Yohei Oka
FMC:van Galen
4x4 BLD: Chris Hardwick
5x5 BLD: Chris Hardwick
Clock: Oliver Perge
Multi BLD: Tim Habermaas


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2: Rowe Hessler
3x3: Tomasz Zolnowski
4x4: Syuhei Omura
5x5: Dan Cohen
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Michael Halczuk
BLD: Yumu Tabuchi
OH: Yumu Tabuchi
Magic: Balint Bodor
Master Magic: Máté Horváth
Sq-1: Piotr Michal Padlewski
Megaminx: Kamil Zielinksi
Pyraminx: Yohei Oka
FMC: Guus Razoux Schultz
4x4 BLD: Chris Hardwick
5x5 BLD: Chris Hardwick
Clock: Oliver Perge
Multi BLD: Tim Habermaas
Feet: Timothy Sun
Mosaic: Erik's gf
360: Dániel Fodor
Touch Cube: Stefan Pochmann


----------



## Nero (Oct 5, 2009)

*2x2* Edouard Chambon
*3x3* Durben Virtucio
*4x4* Erik Akkersdijk
*5x5* Erik Akkersdijk
*BLD* Rafal Guzewicz
*OH* Takumi Yoshida
*FMC* Guus Razoux Schultz
*Feet * Anssi Vanhala
*Megaminx* Erik Akkersdijk
*Pyraminx* Yohei Oka
*Sq-1* Piotr Michal Padlewski
*Clock* Ernesto Fernández Regueira
*6x6* Dan Cohen
*7x7* Michal Halczuk
*Magic* Bálint Bodor
*Master Magic * Máté Horváth
*4x4 BLD *Chris Hardwick
*5x5 BLD* Chris Hardwick
*Multi BLD* Dennis Strehlau


----------



## Rama (Oct 5, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> *BLD:*
> Rama Temmink



Great! You spoiled my biggest secret. 
But don't worry I'll try to make you proud of me.


----------



## Ron (Oct 5, 2009)

> scrambling: Karolina Wiacek
> 
> 
> > Wuh?


Karolina is one of the nice people who is volunteering for scrambling and judging at WC 2009. We really need some experienced people like Karolina to help us. You too?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2: Rowe Hessler
3x3: Tomasz Zolnowski
4x4: Erik Akkersdijk
5x5: Dan Cohen
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Dan Cohen
OH: Yumu Tabuchi
BLD: Rafal Guzewicz
Feet: Anssi Vanhala
Pyraminx: Yohei Oka
Megaminx: Erik Akkersdijk
Square-1: Piotr Michal Padlewski
4x4BLD: Chris Hardwick
5x5BLD: Chris Hardwick
MultiBLD: Tim Habermaas
FMC: Guus Razoux Schultz
Clock: Koen Wermer
Magic: Oskar Asbrink
Master Magic: Mate Horvath
TOUCH CUBE: MAARTEN SMIT


----------



## Erik (Oct 5, 2009)

People like her make a WC possible! I'll make sure to show my gratitude


----------



## Novriil (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2: Rowe
3x3: Feliks?  Okay, if I remember right then you aren't going... Tomasz then
4x4: Erik A
BLD: Francois Courtes
Megaminx: Simon
4BLD: Chris
5BLD: Chris
Multi: Mike
FMC: Clement Callet
MMagic: Clement Gallet
Magic: Clement Gallet
feet: Anssi


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 5, 2009)

If with Mike you mean Mike Hughey, then you're wrong, he's not coming either.


----------



## Pedro (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2: Rowe Hessler
3x3: Tomasz Zolnowski
4x4: Syuhei Omura
5x5: Dan Cohen
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Dan Cohen
OH: Ryan Patricio
BLD: Rafal Gusewicz
Magic: Oskar Asbrink
Sq1: Piotr Padlewski
Megaminx: Erik Akkersdijk
Pyraminx: Yuhei Oka
FMC: Arnaud van Galen
4BLD: Chris Hardwick
5BLD: Chris Hardwick
Multi: Tim Habermaas
Clock: Oliver Perge
MM: Mate Horvath


----------



## Pedro (Oct 5, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ...
> *Multi: Mike Hughey*
> ...



Mike is not going


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 5, 2009)

So for FMC people are voting for
1. Gael and Kai (who will surely improve a lot, or DNF). 
2. A dutch guy (Guus or Arnaud)
3. Tim Reynolds (only voted on BY a dutch guy)

I do admit that the Dutchies are pretty good at FMC (seriously; sad for Mats: 28 moves and only 3rd in your country?) but I think some others are greatly underrated. That is why I decided to do the following:

1) Get the list of the top 100 results
2) Remove everyone that only had 1 result to get rid of the "luck" factor that is involved with FMC
3) Calculate the average for the remaining people. I also list how many occurences they have in that top 100 results.

This is the result (people in red are not registered):
Jimmy Coll----------27----2
Mirek Goljan--------29.33-3
Johannes Laire------29.5--2
*Guus Razoux Schultz*-31.25-4
*Clément Gallet*------31.6--5
Zbigniew Zborowski--31.6--5
*Chris Hardwick*------32----2
Lars Petrus---------32----2
Timothy Sun---------32----2
Grzegorz Luczyna----32.2--5
François Courtès----32.3--3
Gunnar Krig---------32.3--3
Gilles Roux---------32.33-3
Arnaud van Galen----32.5--4
Daniel Lundwall-----32.5--2
Frédéric Meinnel----32.5--2
Lukasz Cialon-------32.5--2
Mateusz Kurek-------32.5--2
Stefan Pochmann-----32.5--2
Mario Laurent-------32.67-3
Tim Reynolds--------32.67-3
Piotr Kózka---------33----2
Ron van Bruchem-----33----2
Erik Johnson--------33.5--2
Milán Baticz--------33.5--2
Erik Akkersdijk-----33.6--5
Karol Cudzich-------34----2
Antoine Perdereau---35----2

I also decided to remove everyones best solve in a further attempt to reduce the influence of lucky solves and that changes quite a lot (people in red are not registered):
Mirek Goljan--------30----2
Johannes Laire------30----1
*Chris Hardwick*------32----1
Jimmy Coll----------32----1
Lars Petrus---------32----1
*Clément Gallet*------32.25-4
Zbigniew Zborowski--32.5--4
*Guus Razoux Schultz*-32.67-3
Grzegorz Luczyna----33----4
François Courtès----33----2
Gilles Roux---------33----2
Daniel Lundwall-----33----1
Mateusz Kurek-------33----1
Stefan Pochmann-----33----1
Gunnar Krig---------33.5--2
Tim Reynolds--------33.5--2
Mario Laurent-------34----2
Milán Baticz--------34----1
Timothy Sun---------34----1
Erik Akkersdijk-----34.25-4
Arnaud van Galen----34.33-3
Antoine Perdereau---35----1
Erik Johnson--------35----1
Frédéric Meinnel----35----1
Karol Cudzich-------35----1
Lukasz Cialon-------35----1
Piotr Kózka---------35----1
Ron van Bruchem-----35----1

So the favorites for the podium in both lists are *Chris*, *Clément* and *Guus*


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2: Rowe Hessler
3x3: Tomasz Zolnowski
4x4: Erik Akkersdijk
5x5: Dan Cohen
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Dan Cohen
BLD: Joey Gouly
OH: Yumu Tabuchi
Magic: Olivér Perge
Master Magic: Máté Horváth
Sq-1: Piotr Padlewski
Megaminx: Simon Westlund 
Pyraminx: Yohei Oka
FMC: Guus Razoux Schultz
4x4 BLD: Chris Hardwick
5x5 BLD: Chris Hardwick
Clock: Oliver Perge
Multi BLD: Tim Habermaas


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 5, 2009)

All BLD except Multi : *Ville*


----------



## tim (Oct 5, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> All BLD except Multi : *Ville*



He won't compete :/.


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2: edouard chambon
3x3: tomasz zolnowski
4x4:erik akkersdijk
5x5: erik akkersdijk
6x6: dan cohen
7x7: michal halczuk
3x3oh: ryan patricio (come on guys....no ones voted for him and hes 2time world champion, 3time US champion? ridiculous...)
3x3 BLD: matyas kuti
4x4BLD: chris hardwick
5x5BLD:chris hardwick
multibld: dennis strehlau
magicskar asbrink
MM: mate horvath
feet: anssi vanhala
clock: david woner
megaminx: erik akkersdijk
FMC: arnaud van galen
sq1: piotr padlewski
rubiks revolution : TOBY MAO FOR THE WIN


----------



## Doudou (Oct 5, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> 2x2: edouard chambon
> 3x3: tomasz zolnowski



2x2: Rowe Hessler 
The rest : Clément Gallet


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't know who is going. I'm going by this for now: http://www.speedcubing.com/events/wc2009/competitors.html
I'm not picking the favorites unless from their record, they are clearly the best.
Anyone from China, Taiwan, Hong Kong coming to WC?

2x2: Edouard Chambon
3x3: Milán Baticz
4x4: Durben Joun Virtucio
5x5: Dan Cohen
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Michal Halczuk 
OH: Rama Temmink
BLD: Timothy Sun
Magic: Henrik Buus Aagaard
Sq1: Piotr Michal Padlewski
Megaminx: Kamil Zielinski
Pyraminx: Yuhei Oka
FMC: François Courtès
4BLD: Rafal Guzewicz
5BLD: Chris Hardwick
Multi: Kai Jiptner
Clock: Koen Wermer
MM: Bertalan Bodor
Feet: Tim Sun


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thought of a few more I know for sure:

2x2: Rowe Hessler
Square-1: Some Polish Guy
3x3BLD: Matyas Kuti


----------



## oskarasbrink (Oct 5, 2009)

now i'm bound to practise , better support then from some of the swedish cubers who said som pretty bad stuff...


----------



## Carrot (Oct 5, 2009)

oskarasbrink said:


> now i'm bound to practise , better support then from some of the swedish cubers who said som pretty bad stuff...



yeah hehe  I'm happy that I'm not bound to practise


----------



## guusrs (Oct 5, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> ..........
> So the favorites for the podium in both lists are *Chris*, *Clément* and *Guus*



Arnaud,

With over 80 FMC-competitors its very likely that someone wins with a very lucky solve. 

There a lies, damn lies and ..... statistics!

And I prefer a statistic based on average of results of 5 competitions in a row with best and worst result skipped.....

See you all in Dusseldorf!

Gus


----------



## Edam (Oct 5, 2009)

tough. 

2x2, Rowe Hessler
3x3, Breandan
4x4, Erik
5x5, Dan Cohen
6x6, Dan Cohen
7x7, Dan Cohen
OH, Rama
SQ1, piotr padlewski
Magic, tough but I think Oskar Åsbrink
Clock, Olivér Perge
Pyraminx, Charlie Cooper obviously 

Everything else will be Joey, hands down.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2- Rowe Hessler
3x3- Adam Polkowski (I would chose Jason Baum but I don't think he is going).
4x4- Syuhei Omura
5x5- Dan Cohen
6x6- Michal Halczuk
7x7- Dan Cohen
OH- Rowe Hessler
BLD- Eric Limeback
Magic- Oliver Perge
Square-1- Piotr Michal Padlewski
Mega- Erik Akkersdijk 
Pyr- Yohei Oka
Clock- Oliver Perge
Multi- Anthony Searle
4x4 bld- Chris Hardwick
5x5 bld- Chris Hardwick
Feet- Erik Akkersdijk
Master Magic- Máté Horváth
FMC- coming later.

I may edit some of these later...


----------



## Edmund (Oct 5, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Thought of a few more I know for sure:
> 
> 2x2: Rowe Hessler
> Square-1: Some Polish Guy
> 3x3BLD: Matyas Kuti



lol


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 5, 2009)

Multi: Anthony Searle
Rest:room


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2: Rowe Hessler 
3x3: Tomasz Zolnowski
4x4:Syuhei Omura
5x5: Erik Akkersdijk
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Michal Halczuk
3x3oh: Ryan Patricio ( I think Rowe mentioned something about him) 
3x3 BLD: Eric Limeback
4x4BLD: Chris Hardwick
multibld: Dennis Strehlau
feet: Anssi Vanhala
clock: David Woner
FMC: AVG
sq1: Piotr Padlewski


----------



## wrbcube4 (Oct 5, 2009)

2x2:Rowe Hessler
3x3: Andrew Kang (2nd Harris Chan)
4x4: Syuhei Omura
5x5: Dan Cohen
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Dan Cohen
3x3 OH: Rama 
3x3 BLD: Eric Limeback
FMC: Av Galen
3x3 with Feet: Annsi Vanhala
Megaminx: David Gugl
Pyraminx: Yohei Oka
Square-1: Dan Cohen
Clock: Stefan Pochmann
Magic: Oskar
Master Magic:Mate Horvath
*4x4 BLD: CHRIS HARDWICK
5X5 BLD: CHRIS HARDWICK*
3X3 multibld: Rysouke Mondo


----------



## Forte (Oct 5, 2009)

shelley said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Burton event: Stefan Pochmann
> ...



Every competition needs a Bob Burton event


----------



## gylve (Oct 6, 2009)

2x2- Rowe Hessler
3x3- Erik Akkersdijk
4x4- Erik Akkersdijk
5x5- Erik Akkersdijk
6x6- Dan Cohen
7x7- Dan Cohen
OH- Ryan Patricio 
BLD- Eric Limeback
Magic- Oskar Åsbrink
Square-1- Piotr Michal Padlewski
Mega- Erik Akkersdijk 
Multi- Ryosuke Mondo
4x4 bld- Chris Hardwick
5x5 bld- Chris Hardwick
Feet- Erik Akkersdijk
Master Magic- Máté Horváth


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 6, 2009)

Okay So I finally had to make my full list and here it is:

2x2: Rowe Hessler
3x3: Erik Akkersdijk
4x4: Erik Akkersdijk
5x5: Dan Cohen
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Michal Halczuk
OH: Takumi Yoshida 
BLD: Yumu Tabuchi
Magic: Patrick Jameson
Master Magic: Mate Horvath
Square-1: Piotr Michal Padlewski
Pyraminx: Grzegorz Luczyna
Megaminx - Takumi Yoshida
Clock: David Woner
Feet: Anssi Vanhala
4x4BLD: Chris Hardwick
5x5BLD: Ryosuke Mondo
MultiBLD: Ryosuke Mondo 20/20 Cubes


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 6, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Magic: Patrick Jameson
> Clock: David Woner
> Feet: Anssi Vanhala





waffle=ijm said:


> feet: Anssi Vanhala
> clock: David Woner



..................................


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 6, 2009)

2x2: Rowe Hessler
3x3: Stefan Huber
4x4: Syuhei Omura
5x5: Erik Akkersdijk
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Dan Cohen
OH: Rama Temmink
BLD: Haiyan Zhuang
Magic: Oskar Asbrink
Sq1: Piotr Michal Padlewski
Megaminx: Erik Akkersdijk
Pyraminx: Yohei Oka
FMC: Guus Razoux
4BLD: Chris Hardwick
5BLD: Chris Hardwick
Multi: Tim Habermaas (16/16)
Clock: David Woner
MM: Mate Horvath


----------



## oskarasbrink (Oct 6, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> Clock: David Woner



i don't think david is coming...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 6, 2009)

oskarasbrink said:


> ManasijV said:
> 
> 
> > Clock: David Woner
> ...



Fine

Clock: Tom Cruise


----------



## gagou9 (Oct 6, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> FMC: Gael Dusser



why do you think i may win FM ?
mmy level is something like... hu... very very bad you know?!

(i would prefer to win clock  )


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 6, 2009)

3x3x3: Tomasz Zolnowski
4x4x4: Erik Akkersdijk
5x5x5: Erik Akkersdijk
6x6x6: Michal Halczuk
7x7x7: Michal Halczuk
BLD: Yumu Tabuchi
OH: Yumu Tabuchi
2x2x2: Rowe Hessler
Feet: Timothy Sun
Magic: Olivér Perge
Master Magic: Máté Horváth
Clock: Olivér Perge
Square-1: Piotr Michal Padlewski
Megaminx: Kamil Zielinski
Pyraminx: Yohei Oka
Multiblind: Kai Jiptner
4x4x4 BLD: Chris Hardwick
5x5x5 BLD: Chris Hardwick
Fewest Moves: Guus Razoux Schultz
360: Lars Vandenbergh
Guests: Eric Limeback


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 6, 2009)

Odder said:


> FMC: Kai Jiptner
> rest: Joey Gouly



Isn't Kai actually last place in FMC? xD


----------



## Rama (Oct 6, 2009)

OH: Rama Temmink


----------



## Carrot (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > FMC: Kai Jiptner
> ...



hmm... so? he is planing something xD his 200+ solution is just to make people look away from his awesome sub 20 averages (sub20 movecount xD)


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 6, 2009)

Rama said:


> OH: Rama Temmink



Let's practice then my lazy ass boy !!


----------



## Edam (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes said:


> Isn't Kai actually last place in FMC? xD



No, that's Gael, by nearly 200 moves


----------



## Erik (Oct 6, 2009)

Crazycubemom said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > OH: Rama Temmink
> ...



That's the most funny thing I saw at this forum in my life xD

In addition to my tips:

WC motivator - Maria Oey!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 6, 2009)

Erik said:


> Crazycubemom said:
> 
> 
> > Rama said:
> ...



And you Erik , I'll kick your a.. if you let someone els takes your 5x5x5 price !!


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 6, 2009)

Crazycubemom said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > Crazycubemom said:
> ...



 I thought you liked me :'(


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 6, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Crazycubemom said:
> 
> 
> > Erik said:
> ...


To prevent fighting or jumping of 7x7x7's I offer to win 5x5x5 so you don't have to


----------



## coinman (Oct 6, 2009)

Just to be a little patriotic i will put some swedes in my list ! 

2x2: Edouard Chambon
3x3: Yumu Tabuchi 
4x4: Erik Akkersdijk 
5x5: Dan Cohen 
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Michal Halczuk
OH: Rama Temmink 
BLD: Rafal Gusewicz
Magic: Oskar Åsbrink
Sq1: Piotr Padlewski
Megaminx: Simon Westlund 
Pyraminx: Yohei Oka 
FMC: Gunnar Krig 
4BLD: Chris Hardwick 
5BLD: Chris Hardwick 
Multi: Tim Habermaas 
Clock: Oliver Perge
MM: Mate Horvath
Feet: Anssi Vanhala. But he isn't listed so if he isn't there i say Erik Akkersdijk. 
360: Charlie Cooper 

Sorry Ville Seppänen isn’t coming! He would have given Chris a hard time!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 7, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Crazycubemom said:
> 
> 
> > Erik said:
> ...





Dan , don't forget 6x6x6 , 7x7x7 they are waiting for tall and handsome boy named Dan Cohen


----------



## Lid (Oct 7, 2009)

Here are my "tips"

2x2 - Rowe Hessler, USA
3x3 - Tomasz Zolnowski, Poland
4x4 - Syuhei Omura, Japan
5x5 - Erik Akkersdijk, Netherlands
6x6 - Dan Cohen, USA
7x7 - Dan Cohen, USA
3x3oh - Yumu Tabuchi, Japan
3x3ft - Piotr Frankowski, Poland
magic - Bálint Bodor, Hungary
master magic - Milán Baticz, Hungary
clock - Olivér Perge, Hungary
square1 - Piotr Michal Padlewski, Poland
megaminx - Erik Akkersdijk, Netherlands
pyraminx - Yohei Oka, Japan
3x3bld - Eric Limeback, Canada
4x4bld - Chris Hardwick, USA
5x5bld - Chris Hardwick, USA
mbld - Dennis Strehlau, Germany
fmc - Gunnar Krig, Sweden


----------



## tim (Oct 7, 2009)

2x2 - Rowe Hessler
3x3 - Erik Akkersdijk
4x4 - Erik Akkersdijk
5x5 - Dan Cohen
6x6 - Dan Cohen
7x7 - Dan Cohen
3x3oh - Rama Temmink
3x3bld - Rowe Hessler (actually, i've no idea)
4x4bld - Chris Hardwick
5x5bld - Chris Hardwick
mbld - Kai Jiptner
fmc - Kai Jiptner


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 8, 2009)

2x2: Rowe Hessler
3x3: Tomasz Zolnowski
4x4: Erik Akkersdijk
5x5: Dan Cohen
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Michal Halczuk
oh: Yumu Tabuchi
bld: Yumu Tabuchi
feet: Tim Sun
fm: Guus Razoux Schultz
magic: Balint Bodor
mmagic: Milan Baticz
sq1: Piotr Michal Padlewski
pyra: Yohei Oka
clock: Oliver Perge (He had better win...)
mega: Kamil Zielinski
4BLD: Chris Hardwick
5BLD: Rafal Guzewicz
Multi: Dennis Strehlau


----------



## Branca (Oct 8, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Yay for the 2 Australians competing. Obviously, they will win every event, but just in case they don't, here's my tips.
> 
> *2x2:*
> Rowe Hessler
> ...



Nakajima will come? I heard that he doesn't


----------



## jupp (Oct 8, 2009)

2x2: Rowe Hessler
3x3: Tomasz Zolnowski
4x4: Erik Akkersdijk
5x5: Dan Cohen
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Michal Halczuk
oh: Rama Temmink
bld: Rafal Guzewicz
feet: Piotr Frankowski
fm: Guus Razoux Schultz
magic: Oskar Asbrink
mmagic: Milan Baticz
sq1: Piotr Michal Padlewski
pyra: Yohei Oka
clock: Stefan Pochmann
mega: Takumi Yoshida
4BLD: Rafal Guzewicz
5BLD: Chris Hardwick
Multi: Tim Habermaas


----------



## pejterX (Oct 8, 2009)

2x2: Łukasz Ciałoń
3x3: Tomasz Żołnowski
4x4: Erik Akkersdijk
5x5: Dan Cohen
6x6: Michał Halczuk
7x7: Michał Halczuk
oh: Yumu Tabuchi
bld: Rafał Guzewicz
feet: Piotr Frankowski
fm: Guus Razoux Schultz
magic: Oskar Asbrink
mmagic: Mate Horvath
sq1: Piotr Michał Padlewski
pyra: Tomasz Kiedrowicz
clock: Oliver Perge
mega: Kamil Zieliński
4BLD: Rafał Guzewicz
5BLD: Rafał Guzewicz
Multi: Tim Habermaas

Poland rlz (I hope)


----------



## Shortey (Oct 8, 2009)

Edam said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Kai actually last place in FMC? xD
> ...



Actually, his FMC is 535 moves.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 9, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> 2x2: Rowe Hessler
> 3x3: Tomasz Zolnowski
> 4x4: Erik Akkersdijk
> 5x5: Dan Cohen
> ...



360: Daniel Fodor
Touchcube: Stefan Pochmann
Mosaic: Erik's GF?


----------



## GermanCube (Oct 9, 2009)

3x3x3: Tomasz Zolnowski

4x4x4: Yumu Tabuchi

5x5x5: Erik Akkersdijk

2x2x2: Edouard Chambon

3x3x3 blindfolded: Ville Seppänen

3x3x3 one-handed: Gunnar Krig

3x3x3 fewest moves: Jimmy Coll

3x3x3 with feet: Erik Akkersdijk

Megaminx: Erik Akkersdijk

Pyraminx: Yohei Oka

Square-1: Dan Cohen

Rubik's Clock: Olivér Perge

6x6x6 Cube: Dan Cohen

7x7x7 Cube: Dan Cohen

Rubik's Magic: Oskar Åsbrink

Rubik's Master Magic: Máté Horváth

4x4x4 blindfolded: Chris Hardwick

5x5x5 blindfolded: Chris Hardwick

3x3x3 multi blind: Kai Jiptner


----------



## FelixFroberg (Oct 9, 2009)

2x2: Rowe Hessler
3x3: Tomasz Zolnowski
4x4: Erik Akkersdijk
5x5: Dan Cohen
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Michal Halczuk
oh: Yumu Tabuchi
bld: Yumu Tabuchi
feet: Tim Sun
fm: Arnaud van Galen
magic: Oskar Åsbrink
mmagic: Milan Baticz
sq1: Piotr Michal Padlewski
pyra: Yohei Oka
clock: Olivér Perge
mega: Erik Akkersdijk
4BLD: Chris Hardwick
5BLD: Chris Hardwick
Multi: Dennis Strehlau


Ok, here's my tipping post.
I hope that all are competing...

I'm not pretty much in to international cubing (yet), so I used the world-ranking lists a bit on some of the events...

Good luck to all competitors!!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 9, 2009)

No more entries/edits allowed.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 10, 2009)

BinomDreher said:


> Hey everybody, I've taken some pictures of the result sheets I could find at the WC hall...sorry for the bad quality, but I hope its enough to recognize the most important (and maybe unimportant)stuff^^
> 
> Link to the imageshack-album with the sheets:
> Some results from the WC



4x4x4 round 1: Durben Joun Virtucio #2
6x6x6 final: Dan Cohen #1
MM final: Bertalan Bodor #23 (#3 for single)
5BLD final: Chris Hardwick #2
MultiBLD final: Kai Jiptner #9 (accuracy problem)
4BLD final: Rafal Guzewicz DNF
3x3x3 round 1: Milán Baticz #8

So far my predictions are decent.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 11, 2009)

I think I only got 7 events right, fail.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 12, 2009)

2x2: Edouard Chambon 2
3x3: Milán Baticz 6
4x4: Durben Joun Virtucio 2
5x5: Dan Cohen 1
6x6: Dan Cohen 1
7x7: Michal Halczuk 1
OH: Rama Temmink DNF
BLD: Timothy Sun 3
Magic: Henrik Buus Aagaard 4
Sq1: Piotr Michal Padlewski 1
Megaminx: Kamil Zielinski 4
Pyraminx: Yuhei Oka 1
FMC: François Courtès DNF
4BLD: Rafal Guzewicz DNF
5BLD: Chris Hardwick DNF
Multi: Kai Jiptner 9
Clock: Koen Wermer 1
MM: Bertalan Bodor 23
Feet: Tim Sun 3

I didn't know Yumu Tabuchi was so good at so many events.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 12, 2009)

...And the winner is:

*FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM*

aka Lt-Unreal with *11 correct*.

*9 correct:*

MTGjumper
trying-to-speedcube
Erik
SimonWestlund

*8 correct:*

Pedro
uweren2000
anderson26
Kian
fazrulz
DavidWoner

*7 correct:*

FelixFroberg
pejterx
jupp
Anssi
Manasivj
Edmund
Jai
Anthony
Richardzhang


*6 correct:*

Lid
coinman
Derrick Eide17
wrbcube4
Fanwuq
nero
PAPPAS!!15

*5 correct:*

waffle=ijm
Edam
Ron

*4 correct:*

gylve
rowehessler
Jason
ZB FTW!!!!!!!
cubes=life

*3 correct:*

GermanCube
tim
oskarasbrink

*2 correct:*

your mother

*1 correct:*

Novriil
Gasmus

*People let down by joey:*

odder, forte, escher, and joey 

It should also be noted that nobody correctly guess the winner of BLD, Feet, FM, or Megaminx.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 12, 2009)

Sup guys.


----------



## Forte (Oct 12, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> *People let down by joey:*
> 
> odder, forte, escher, and joey



I would still stick with my original pick even after seeing the results


----------



## Faz (Oct 12, 2009)

Special mention to Edam for picking Breandan


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 12, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> [B/] 4 correct:[/B]
> 
> gylve
> rowehessler
> ...



I'm happy considering I didn't do all the extra events that were added half-way through.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 12, 2009)

You should also be happy that 4 extras exclamation points were added to your name.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 12, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> You should also be happy that 4 extras exclamation points were added to your name.



Every Fridrich user loves ZB. It's just most people have lives and don't want to learn all those hundreds of algs. (no offense to Cubes=Life and Jason Baum, who are the only people I know of learning, or who have learnt it, and whom I'm sure do have lives)

If you're going to go that far, why don't you just learn 1-look cube.


----------



## Edam (Oct 12, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Special mention to Edam for picking Breandan



you doubted it?


----------



## TMOY (Oct 12, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> FMC: François Courtès DNF


Sorry for sucking at FMC, but the scramble was really hard for CF.(it took me 30 minutes to find a decent start, not even speaking of a good one, and I ended up writihg a 41-move solution in the last 3 minutes, which turned out to be a DNF because I didn"t bother to check it).
And I see that Guus and Arnaud, who were the favorites for the majority of people, DNFed too


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 13, 2009)

Whoops, I never got around to submitting my predictions. Here's what I thought.
2x2: Rowe Hessler
3x3: Breandan Vallance
4x4: Syuhei Omura
5x5: Dan Cohen
3x3 BLD: Guillain Potron
3x3 OH: Yumu Tabuchi
FMC: Oliver Perge
Feet: Yumu Tabuchi
Megaminx: Balint Bodor
Pyraminx: Yohei Oka
Square-1: Piotr Michal Padlewski
Clock: Koen Wermer
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: Michal Halczuk
Magic: Oliver Perge
Master Magic: Mate Horvath
4x4 BLD: Kai Jiptner
5x5 BLD: Rafal Guzewicz
Multi BLD: Tim Habermaas

...what?
My actual predictions (which I never posted) were really bad...I got 2x2, 5x5, OH, 5x5 BLD correct. Bah.


----------



## Faz (Oct 14, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Whoops, I never got around to submitting my predictions. Here's what I thought.
> 
> 3x3 BLD: Guillain Potron
> .



Oya, that one was sooo obvious, I :fped my self when I saw the results.


----------



## Pedro (Oct 17, 2009)

so, who won this?


----------



## Faz (Oct 18, 2009)

Go back a page.


----------

